# Estrella - Triangulo? Esta formula de donde viene?



## robag (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola, quisiera saber como deducir si un motor se puede conectar en estrella o en triangulo segun una placa de caracteristicas. 

Un problema:
U=693/400 (V) e I=130/225 (A)
La pregunta es... Si se quiere conectar a una red de 400V, que conexion funciona? (estrella o triangulo)
La respuesta es *triangulo*.

Otro problema:
U=400/230 (V) e I=30/52 (A)
Si se quiere conectar a 400V, como se debe conectar?
La respuesta en este caso es *estrella*.

En ambos casos, la pregunta es la misma, los datos guardan una relacion de raiz de tres pero no entiendo por qué una es de un modo y la otra alreves. Como "descubro" la correcta?
Son respuestas de dos correctores de selectividad.

Otra pregunta...
Esta formula en un trifasico: *R=3U²/P*, de donde derriva?
Siendo R: valor de resistencia. U: tension P: potencia.
Es aplicable en triangulo como en estrella?

Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2008)

que formula?


----------



## robag (Jun 2, 2008)

Esta puesta mas arriba... R=3U²/P


----------



## El nombre (Jun 3, 2008)

La respuesta está en la placa (indicación de la tensión del bobinado) Como puedes apreciar dependiendo de la conexión la puedes conectar a una tensión u otra.

?¿Paque? para poder arrancar los motores grandes con facilidad

El primer caso se dará en motores grandes. 

El problema te viene cuando tienes un motor y no hay chapa.
Puedes hacerlo midiendo la intensidad y las vueltas del motor.

A ver como te explico de donde sale la formulita.
El tres o raiz de tres?
Ahora vamos a la formulita de la potencia P=VxI 
sustitutendo la I para ver el valor te da que P= (V x V) / R 
lo que da como resultado el V al cuadrado partido R
Ahora solo te queda despejar la R

¿Más o menos se ha quedado claro?


----------



## erkillo (Jun 4, 2008)

La respuesta es muy sencilla. La tension de mayor voltaje q te indique la placa sera la conexion  en estrella y la menor sera en triangulo. ejemplo

693/400 Esta indicacion nos diria q si vamos a administrar una tension de 600v al motor debemos conectarlo en estrella y si vamos a aplicarle 400v la conexion sera triangulo.

La explicacion es muy sencilla cuando conectamos el motor en estrella la intensidad de linea es igual ala intensidad de fase del bobinado x Raiz de 3. Si conectamos el motor en triangulo la tension de fase de bobinado es igual a la tension de la linea. En conclusion en ambos casos estamos aplicando a la bobina la misma tension.



La formula a la q te refieres seria correcta solo aplicando una potencia activa. Ya q se refiere a la resistencia. Un motor no es resistivo  es inductivo


----------



## erkillo (Jun 4, 2008)

Perdon cuando me referi al  conexionado en estrella hice referencia a la intensidad de linea y de fase cuando en realidad queria hacer es mencion a la tension


----------



## robag (Jun 12, 2008)

Pero...

Sea 639/400V u otra... La pregunta es: a que conexion se puede conectar.

Segun mis calculos, a ambas ya sea en estrella o triangulo porque "aceptan" una tension o una corriente con diferencia de Raiz de 3.

Depende del motor? Pero en la placa no te indica nada al respecto.

Decir que por ser de 639/400V se conecta en triangulo... al ser un nº grande, no lo entiendo porque tan solo es UNA placa y debes decir sobre ella y no entre dos...

Un saludo y gracias por responder!


----------



## El nombre (Jun 13, 2008)

eso es para el ARANQUE. 

Veamos una ejemplo:
Un motor de 180KW lo tenemos que arrancar con contactores. 
si la distancia desde el contactor al motor es lo suficientemente larga se puede arrancar directamente. conectando las chapas a 400V (Triangulo) El cable hace de amortiguador al pico de arranque.
Si la distancia es pequeña tienes que arrancar en dos tiempos. arrancamos en estrella. El motor da un pico de arranque y cuando estabiliza la intensidad es muy inferior al nominal. 
El motor lo tienes dando vueltas y si lo haces trabajar lo hace pero sin un alto rendimiento. no tiene potencia (por eso de una famosa formulita que todos sabemos) y si trabaja durante un ratito se quemará debido a que no es capaz de mantener las vueltas necesarias y produce un sobrecalentamiento.
si quieres obtener la potencia nominal tienes que conectarlo en triangulo una vez estabilizado. cuando lo haces trabajar mantendrá las vueltas. 

Le das vueltas a la raiz de tres como el sacar la cuenta y te falta un céntimo. metes valores que no vienen al caso. 

En un motor tienes dos tensiones si aplicas la raiz de tres una te lleva a la otra ¿cierto?
no entiendo tu pregunta al respecto. no puedes conectar en estrella a 400v y esperar el rendimiento por lo antes expresado.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 13, 2008)

Y digamos que de por aca


----------



## robag (Jun 14, 2008)

Depende de la distancia...
Pero en el problema no dice nada al respecto.

Ejemplo:
P=90kW; U=230/400V; I=282/163A; n=1484rev; FP=0.85; f=50Hz.

Cuestion: 
Si se quiere conectar el motor a una red de 400V.
¿En que tipo de conexion se deberia hacer?

Son preguntas de selectividad, esta de este año...
Mi respuesta es que se puede en ambas aunque vi otras preguntas identicas y variaba el resultado.


Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 14, 2008)

robag dijo:
			
		

> ...Mi respuesta es que se puede en ambas ...


   futuro quemador de motores porque "como... no se puede?"

Si la chapa dice 230/400  es obvio que 230V es para conexion en triangulo y 400V para estrella.
(cuando conectas en estrella a 400V, la tension en cada bobinado sigue siendo 230V)


La tension nominal para cada bobina es 230V, con tensiones mayores --> se satura el nucleo --> la corriente en el bobinado aumenta --> se recalienta --> se quema el esmalte --> se produce un corto entre espiras --> llevarlo a rebobinar.


----------



## krit (Jun 27, 2008)

La formula si que es P=raiz de 3 x V x I x cos de phi pero esto no tiene nada que ver con la forma de conectarlo.


Este motor    P=90kW; U=230/400V; I=282/163A; n=1484rev; FP=0.85; f=50Hz
se debe conectar en triangulo a una red trifasica de 230 V y en estrella a una de 400 v.

Este motor    P=90kW; U=400V/660; I=163/xxxA; n=1484rev; FP=0.85; f=50Hz
se debe conectar en triangulo a una red trifasica de 400 V y en estrella a una de 660 V.

Resumiendo y esto vale para cualquier motor trifasico asincrono que tenga una placa de bornas con las seis puntas de las bobinas: la tension menor en triangulo; la tension mayor en estrella. Los demas parametros son irrelevantes.

Por otra parte el arranque estrella-triangulo se emplea en motores de mucha potencia para evitar el prico de corriente que se produce al arrancar aunque hoy cada vez se ve menos ya que hay arrancadores electonicos progresivos que limitan esta intensidad y el coste entre material,mano de obra y espacio ocupado en el armario es incluso menor que con el arranque estrella-triangulo. 

Nunca habia oido ni leido nada respecto a la longitud de la linea por lo que no puedo comentar al respecto.


----------



## chemoso (Jun 27, 2008)

la cuestion no es a que tension quieres conectarlo, *sino cual es la tension de las bobinas*.

en un motor de 230/400 a 230 en triangulo para que las bobinas se alimenten a 230 de cada fase. y a 400 en estrella para que se alimenten las bobinas a 1,73 veces de la tension ( que curiooso que 400/1,73=230) al quedar las tres bobinas con un polo comun (como se parecen a la conexion en estrella de los transformadores) (que bonito con la conexion en estrella poder conectar a cualquier fase y el punto comun, y poder encender una bombilla de 230).

en un motor 400/690 cambiad los valores para verlo.


y la formula 
raiz de 3 es 1.73 

 P= I x U x 1,73 x cosfi  -> P = (U/R) x U x1,73 x cosfi --> p = u2 x 1,73 x cosfi / R


----------



## El nombre (Jun 27, 2008)

¿Curioso?

Tendrias que comenzar por aprender desde el principio. Al igual que la casa el tejado es lo ´´ultimo.
Un buen comienzo es el tema "transformadores trifásico" Desde ahí y comprendiendo el funcioncamiento del mismo sabrás el como y el porque de la raiz de tres (cosas que ocurren)
Ahora: si no encuentras información y le has metido ganas (buscador) te lo explico gustosamente.

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 28, 2008)

chemoso dijo:
			
		

> y la formula
> raiz de 3 es 1.73
> 
> P= I x U x 1,73 x cosfi  -> P = (U/R) x U x1,73 x cosfi --> p = u2 x 1,73 x cosfi / R




por eso yo decia










P= I x U x 1,73 x cosfi  -> P = (U/R) x U x1,73 x cosfi --> P = U² x 1,73 x cosfi / R



R = U² x 1,73 x cosfi / P



si despresiamos fi y el orden le los factores no altera el producto



*R = 1,73 x U² / P*



no te olvides que raiz cuadrada de 3 es 1.73



Entonces....


*R = √3¯ U² / P*



chachan...


----------



## El nombre (Jun 29, 2008)

Capintap: !Si señor!
para saber algo más sober el "raiz de tres" (concretamente de donde viene) hay que echar mano de:
(esto va para chemoso) un apartado dentro de las matemáticas llamado Trigonometria. (o es para medir el trigo? "(sarcasmo total)" 

El problema que tiene la electricidad y demás conjunto es:
Si te pierdes algo luego te vienen nubarrones.

Es un caso curioso que antes de llegar a ese punto se llega por otros no menos importantes.
Veamos una reflexión (siempre se debe usar eso que hay entre oreja y oreja y también evita las corrientes de aire):

Para convertir una señal senoidal (ojo a esa palabra) eficaz (RMS) a pico se emplea una simple raiz de dos.
¿De donde viene esa "raiz de dos"?
¿que hace que cambie la formulita cuando es una señal triangular?
¿Y cuadrada?

Claro: si eso se desconoce es dificil comprender lo que propone.

¿qué hace Fogonazo en la Via Lactea? 
¿Es necesario ir alli para llegar al pleno conocimiento?
¿qué camino hay que seguir?

Espero haber liado más la cosa.
Saludos

PD. hay que usar más la cabeza e intenar aprender algo más que electrxxxxxx. Fuí uno de los que cometió ese error de pequeño. No lo hagais vosotros, Luego cuesta más ponerse al día.


----------



## chemoso (Jul 1, 2008)

Unas cosillas

de trigonometria se lo casi minimo, pero te puedo decir que los examenes de analisis trifasicos de electrotecnia en grado medio ninguno saque menos de un 8

y en un motor no se puede despreciar el coseno de fi porque es de 0,8 y menos si es una instalacion con fluorescentes lo cual baja a 0,6


----------



## Albertus (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola:
  Hasta donde entiendo, las conexones estrella (Y) o delta (triángulo) dependen del tipo de acoplamiento que se necesite, si necesitas que la tensión se autoregule se emplea la delta, si al arrancar una máquina o al alimentar tu carga te demanda mucha corriente se usa la estrella.


----------



## etnico (Jul 8, 2008)

robag dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quisiera saber como deducir si un motor se puede conectar en estrella o en triangulo segun una placa de caracteristicas.
> 
> Un problema:
> U=693/400 (V) e I=130/225 (A)
> ...








la primera pregunta  es si la placa dice 400/230 es porque el V de la red en 400v pero la bobima debe estar a 230 v por eso estrella en triangulo es lo mismo porque la placa te indica que debe quedar la bobina a 400v


----------



## Aracan (Jul 12, 2008)

Saludos!

Como bien han dicho por aquí arriba, se deben considerar los valores de fase.

Tensión de fase en estrella (Y) -> UfY = UlY / raiz3
Tensión de fase en triangulo (A) -> UfA = UlA
UfY debe ser igual que UfA de manera que:  UlY/raiz3 = UlA

UfY = 400/raiz3 = 230V
UfA = 230V
A cada bobina le llega la misma tensión.

Y para la intensidad se procede igual:
IfY = IlY
IfA = IlA/raiz3

En cuanto a la fórmula viene de P = Uf . If . cosfi:

P1fase = Uf . If . cosfi = Uf . (Uf/Z) . cosfi = Uf^2 . cosfi / Z

Tenemos que P1fase = Uf^2 . cosfi/Z que nos dará la potencia de una sola fase (de una bobina). Para saber la potencia total tenemos que multiplicar la potencia de una fase por 3 (las tres fases que tenemos teniendo en cuenta que las 3 estan equilibradas):

P = 3 . Uf^2 . cosfi / Z

Z = 3 . Uf^2 . cosfi / P
Esta formula sirve sólo si trabajas con valores de fase en cualquiera de las dos conexiones (los valores de cada bobina deben ser iguales).

En caso de trabajar con valores de linea deberás utilizar la fórmula que han dicho antes:
P = raiz3 . Ul^2 . cosfi / Z

En el caso de una conexión estrella la podemos deducir de la siguiente manera:
P = 3 . Uf . If . cosfi = 3 . UlY/raiz3 . IlY . cosfi (Ahora racionalizamos)
P = 3 . raiz3 . UlY/(raiz3 . raiz3) . IlY . cosfi
P = 3 . raiz3 . UlY/3 . IlY . cosfi = 3/3 . raiz3 . UlY . IlY . cosfi
P = raiz3 . UlY . IlY . cosfi

En el caso de una conexión en triangulo la podemos deducir de la siguiente manera:
P = 3 . Uf . If . cosfi = 3 . UlA . IlA/raiz3 . cosfi = 3 . raiz3 . UlA . IlA/(raiz3 . raiz3) . cosfi
P = 3/3 . raiz3 . UlA . IlA . cosfi
P = raiz3 . UlA . IlA . cosfi

La formula P = raiz3 . Ul . Il . cosfi se cumple para los dos tipos de conexiones.

Una última cosa. Por lo que he visto en la formula que mencionas consideras tres resistencias puras, de manera que sólo tienes que substituir la impedancia (Z) por R y eliminar cosfi (al ser resistencias puras la intensidad y la tensión estan en fase (el ángulo formado entre I y U es igual a 0), de manera que cosfi = 1).

Bueno, espero que no haya quedado muy liado (entre que me explico como una guia telefónica surcoreana cerrada bajo llave y que no tengo el editor de ecuaciones...   ).

Un saludo a tod@s y espero haber sido de ayuda!


----------



## RandyCarranza (Jul 18, 2008)

bien es la primera vez que escribo en este foro pero creo que tu pregunta biene de como saber que conexion usar para cual voltaje... ok
te explico a como lo entiendo, todo depende del numero de polos que posea el motor y la forma en que estan conectadas las bobinas porque puedes tener una conexion estrella conectada en 480v o una doble estrella en 208v
o una triangulo en 480v o una doble triangulo en 208v.  entonces sabiendo el numero de polos (pares de bobinas) que tenga el motor puedes definir que voltaje aplicarle a cual conexion. recuerda que segun el tipo de conexion que uses dependera el amperage que consumira el motor te puedo dar eplicasion detallada y algunos esquemas si deseas...


----------



## El nombre (Jul 20, 2008)

RandyCarranza dijo:
			
		

> ...o una triangulo en 480v o una doble triangulo en 208v.  entonces sabiendo el numero de polos (pares de bobinas) que tenga el motor puedes definir que voltaje aplicarle a cual conexion. recuerda que segun el tipo de conexion que uses dependera el amperage que...




Entonces si los polos determinan la tensión: ¿qué determina la velocidada?
no me sueltes que la frecuencia. Hay motores a 1000, a 1400... con el mismo tamaño ¿qué determina eso?
Detalla eso plis

Al amperaje es normal que varíe dependiendo de la conexión. Eduardo lo dejó clarísimo. ¿o no?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 20, 2008)

> Entonces si los polos determinan la tensión: ¿qué determina la velocidada?
> no me sueltes que la frecuencia. Hay motores a 1000, a 1400... con el mismo tamaño ¿qué determina eso?



¿Qué tal foreros?

Una cosa son las bobinas y otra los POLOS. Bobinas son los arrollados de alhambre que, junto con el hierro, conforman los electromagnetos distribuidos simétricamente en el estator y, a cada uno de éstos les llamamos POLOS

Cuando hablamos de tensión de los motores - trifásicos y monofásicos - , nos referimos a la configuración que se le da al conjunto de bobinas que forman los POLOS del motor.

Si hablamos de POLOS, los tenemos de 2, 4, 6, 8 y más. Cada polo puede involucrar 1, 2, 3, o más bobinas según la tensión y las revoluciones que se deseén obtener en el rotor.

Cómo es más fácil la observación relacionándola a un motor monofásico, lo mostraré con este tipo. Un motor monofásico de 2 POLOS y dos bobinas, digamos que para 120/240 VAC, girará aprox. a 3600/3750 RPM, según si funcione a 50 Hz o 60 Hz.
Si fuese de 4 POLOS, mismas tensiones y frecuencias, las RMP sería de aprox. 1375/ 1575.
Si amentasemos los polos las RPM bajarías aún más. Con 8 POLOS tendría aprox. 620/725 RPM según Frecuencia.
Ahora, para conectar el motor a la línea de 120 VAC, se colocan las bobinas en configuración paralelo. Si se conectase a 220 VAC, quedarían en serie.

En los motores TRIFÁSICOS, la situación es muy parecida, siempre que se visualice la situación en relación a una sóla de las fases a la vez. En relación a la FASE R, la bobina R tendría a la "SERIE S,T" en paralelo. Si la viesemos desde la FASE S, la bobina S tendría a la "SERIE T,R" en paralelo, y así con la siguiente. Esto para una conexión en triángulo. En la conexión estrella sólo dos de las bobinas quedarían en serie, para cada una de las fases.
En cuanto a la relación POLOS, FRECUENCIA y RPMs, todo es prácticamente igual a los motores monofásicos.

CONCLUYENDO: Las revoluciones del motor - El Nombre dijo Velocidad - dependen de la cantidad de POLOS definidos en el motor y, tambien, la cantidad de POLOS definidos del rotor (Jaula de ardilla) y, la frecuencia.
Cómo pueden ver, la diferencia de RPM, según los polos es enorme. Mientras qué, según los polos del rotor o la frecuencia, la diferencia es menor.

SEGÚN TENSIÓN, la menor de las mostradas es para conexión en TRIÁNGULO, la mayor para conexión ESTRELLA.

Se me olvidaba mencionar que, los motores de 2 polos son de dimensiones pequeñas en relación a los de 6 u 8 polos, para la misma potencia. El torque del motor también difiere según la cantidad de polos para una misma potencia. Uno de 3700 RPM será de torque bajo, mientras que uno de 600 RPM será de torque alto.

Espero no haber enredado más este rollo.

Saludos:


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 20, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Cómo es más fácil la observación relacionándola a un motor monofásico, lo mostraré con este tipo. Un motor monofásico de 2 POLOS y dos bobinas, digamos que para 120/240 VAC, girará aprox. a 3600/3750 RPM, según si funcione a 50 Hz o 60 Hz.


Hay un desliz con esas velocidades. 

Para 50Hz la velocidad sincronica es: 50*60/p = 3000/p   
y para 60Hz: 3600/p.      
(*p* son los *pares de polos*)

Esa velocidad nunca se alcanza porque corresponderia a un motor en vacio sin perdidas (resbalamiento = 0).
En los motores trifasicos jaula de ardilla comunes el resbalamiento bajo carga nominal es del orden del 4%  y en los monofasicos ~10%.
Es decir, si 3000rpm es la velocidad sincronica (1 par de polos, 50Hz) --> ~2880rpm un trifasico y ~2720rpm un monofasico.
Esa velocidad es la que especifica el fabricante en la chapa aplicando el redondeo que se le cante.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 20, 2008)

Ciertamente, Eduardo, que a punta de números podemos llegar a la conclusión de tu aporte pero, uno: los motores a los cuales nos referimos, generalmente son asincrónicos y sus velucidades no son precisamente estables cómo las de los sincrónicos. Dos: las velocidades que indiqué son a modo de ejemplo y, muy cercanas a las indicadas en las placas por los fabricantes, cómo mencionas.

No pretendí llegar a precisiones sino, más bién a aclarar ciertos puntos, sólo a modo informaciónrmativo.

Saludos:


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 20, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> ... uno: los motores a los cuales nos referimos, generalmente son asincrónicos y sus velucidades no son precisamente estables cómo las de los sincrónicos.


De esos estoy hablando. 'Velocidad sincronica' se refiere a la velocidad de rotacion del campo magnetico, no a que el motor sea sincronico.



> Dos: las velocidades que indiqué son a modo de ejemplo y, muy cercanas a las indicadas en las placas por los fabricantes, cómo mencionas.


Si, eso era evidente.  Solamente quise aclarar esa velocidad de 3600/3750, porque un motor asincronico conectado a una linea de 50Hz jamas podra girar aproximadamente a 3600rpm porque su limite son 3000rpm (idem con 60Hz --> limite 3600rpm)
Los demas valores estaban perfectos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 21, 2008)

Bien Eduardo...

Entonces: ACLARADO EL MISTERIO.

Nos seguimos leyendo...


----------

